# Senior Member/ Junior Member/ Member



## jazlynn711

what determines what makes someone a senior member/junior member/member? i thought, logically, it would be number of posts... but i saw someone that had less posts than me, but a higher rank.. just curious! thanks!


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Jazlynn,
It's just the forum software, counting posts: <30 junior; 30-99 member; 100+ senior member.  I cannot imagine how anyone with fewer posts could have a "higher" title.

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## jazlynn711

ohhh okay! i was thinking it went member, junior member, senior member.. jaja.. just curious! thanks!


----------



## maxiogee

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hi Jazlynn,
> It's just the forum software, counting posts: <30 junior; 30-99 member; 100+ senior member.  I cannot imagine how anyone with fewer posts could have a "higher" title.
> 
> regards,
> Cuchuflete



Thinking differently here  - what happens to member X who has 30 posts if they post another post, which is then deleted by a mod? Does the post-count go down?
If it does, does the honorific remain the same?


----------



## ILT

Yes Tony, the count goes down by one and the title is automatically changed by the software. But the title changes when the forero hits 30, not 31.
0 - 29 junior member
30-99 member
100 and more senior member


----------



## jazlynn711

well i haven't a clue! but why would it be deleted in the first place?


----------



## Jana337

jazlynn711 said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't a clue! But why would he (it?) be deleted in the first place?


For example when a member consistently refuses to use standard English.  

Jana


----------



## jazlynn711

My deepest apologies, ma'am.  I was unaware that I was being critiqued.


----------



## jazlynn711

Jana337 said:
			
		

> For example, when a member consistently refuses to use standard English.
> 
> Jana


----------



## Jana337

jazlynn711 said:
			
		

> My deepest apologies, ma'am.  I was unaware that I was being critiqued.


No hard feelings, I was kidding.   

Jana


----------



## maxiogee

I love translating said:
			
		

> Yes Tony, the count goes down by one and the title is automatically changed by the software. But the title changes when the forero hits 30, not 31.


Mea cupla!
So, deleting post 30 means that "junior member x" goes back to being "member x" again?

Okay, thinking _even more_ differently.
Posts to the congratulations thread aren't counted by the enumerator, 
but are they counted for the honorific?


----------



## Jana337

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Mea cupla!
> So, deleting post 30 means that "junior member x" goes back to being "member x" again?
> 
> Okay, thinking _even more_ differently.
> Posts to the congratulations thread aren't counted by the enumerator,
> but are they counted for the honorific?


No, the honorific is derived from the post count. And yes, a member can be demoted to a junior member. 

Jana


----------



## ILT

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Mea cupla!
> So, deleting post 30 means that "junior member x" goes back to being "member x" again?


Actually, deleting post 30 means that member becomes a junior member.



			
				maxiogee said:
			
		

> Okay, thinking _even more_ differently.
> Posts to the congratulations thread aren't counted by the enumerator,
> but are they counted for the honorific?


No, they don't count for the title.


----------

